# What's up people?



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums man! Great people around here. I think we have a couple members from the SC area


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome to the board!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

it's a pretty small world...in essence, we're all nearby!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> it's a pretty small world...in essence, we're all nearby!


pfft...hippy..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i'm farking miles away!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Dude (Oct 2, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i'm farking miles away!


And thats a good thing too!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome, this is a great forum, much better than previous snowboarding forums I've seen. I've only been a member for a short time but I've learned quite a bit from other members and found some people I might be able to go riding with


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Welcome, this is a great forum, much better than previous snowboarding forums I've seen. I've only been a member for a short time but I've learned quite a bit from other members and found some people I might be able to go riding with



He's also offered his couch! Which means he's a good guy, and some of us aren't all that bad!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet...look forward to learning more about the sport and maybe meeting everyone for a ride in VT!


----------

